# Storing honey in an uncooled house



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Assuming it's in a bucket and sealed from the air, it should be fine. I've never lived in a house with AC... if they put it in a cool basement it will crystallize quickly. At 88-91 it will not crystallize very fast at all...


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

smilinpossum said:


> doing homesteading/ off grid....Obviously, they have no A/C...(in winter they use a wood stove)....Thanks!


WOW! I picture my wife trying to do this (addicted to internet, Iphone and every modern appliance ever invented...mainly AC but we do live in florida) and all I have to say is WOW! Hats off to this couple. There's many a time I've wanted to do just that.

What Mike said regarding the honey. Shouild be fine given the stipulations he stated.


----------



## smilinpossum (Oct 27, 2011)

t:
You said "I picture my wife trying to do this.."

Heck, we're all not like that...myself..I don't have a cell phone/ smart phone..
I have a land line, and use a desktop computer...

Off subject, but..just wanted to say that...

Oh...and thanks, Michael!


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh I didnt figure you were...you said "My Friend and they" so I assumed it was this couple who were "off the grid", not you. Mccoys and Hatfield days are a by-gone era. My Bro-n-law lives up in Kingsport, TN so we are up the quite a bit. Beautiful part of the country by the way. 
Back on subject. There has been honey found in Egyptian tombs that while crystilized, was still edible.


----------



## BeeTech (Mar 19, 2012)

Bees keep the interior of the hive at 91, so those temps shouldn't be a problem. Keep it closed up so it can't absorb moisture from the air. a little bit of that and it's on its way to being mead.


----------

